

Things You'll Never See, Hear or Use - parkov
http://jacquesmattheij.com/things-you-will-never-see

======
adrianhoward
Heh. In the last month I've used/seen/heard or heard all of:

* tape salad (been unpacking some old boxes recently)

* a pump screwdriver (I like things that work without batteries)

* record needles (we've got about... four? five? record player in the house and own about 16 foot of records)

* CD’s (burnt one last week - did feel rather retro doing so though :-)

* anything using film (again - digging out some stuff from the garage last week)

* A phone booth (used one last night since I managed to leave my iPhone at home)

* A letter handwritten just for you or by you (still get 'em. still write 'em)

* Trying to re-fold a map (a few weeks back at a conference)

* Steam trains (we have <http://www.swanagerailway.co.uk/> nearby and fairly regularly see steam trains in the area)

* a type writer (still got my grandfathers portable. still works too.)

* tipp-ex (is in the desk for when we need it)

~~~
dagw
The article said "if you’re born today". So in other words it's a list of
stuff that will be gone from the mainstream 2020 or so.

------
JoeAltmaier
A clear sky is still visible over most of the earth. Its just that people
cluster in bright cities, so per-capita, yes most folks don't see one.

I see it every night when I drive in my driveway and get out and look up.
Every constellation, the milky way spilled across most of the sky, blue-white
Rigel at Orion's foot. A full Moon illuminating the countryside like a
floodlight!

Its only a 10-minute drive from town, out there where me and a handful of
other people live. I wonder sometimes, if our rural areas are doomed to become
a ghost town.

------
yen223
It boggles my mind that some kids will probably never get to see a clear,
starry sky at night.

I still remember the first time I saw a constellation. Back when I was a kid,
I managed to make out Orion and his famous belt. Made me wonder whether there
will be aliens in Orion's belt millions of years from now, staring back at us.

Unfortunately, that was all too long ago.

------
gadders
This is like that question on Stack Overflow asking what the a: drive was for.

One thing I (fondly?) remember from when I started out doing IT Support for
1-2-3 for DOS at Lotus - memory managers. Messing about with EMM386 etc to be
able to fit things into memory. That and other general messing about with
config.sys and autoexec.bat.

GREAT DAYS! (not)

~~~
yen223
Damn, I can even remember what the B: drive is for!

------
cafard
We have a rotary phone. Until the most recent change on our RCN connection, it
would have worked when the power was out.

------
ganley
In secured spaces you still see a lot of pagers, because two-way communicators
(e.g. cellphones) are forbidden.

